# Taco leaves?



## tha_eliminator34 (Sep 28, 2008)

this is the second time this has happened i got a week old plant under 2 20w cfls and the leaves are turning up like a taco what is this from?


----------



## slowmo77 (Sep 28, 2008)

pics would help in tryin to figure out what it is


----------



## thebest (Sep 28, 2008)

it could be the heat... try and get some pics up here


----------



## tha_eliminator34 (Sep 28, 2008)

cant get no pics they wouldnt be a big help any way jus think of mini tacos thats exactly wat it looks like lol, but im prettty sure its the heat cuz under those lights is very hot...what do i do about that?


----------



## JBonez (Sep 28, 2008)

i just made a thread about the same thing, what are your temps like? i noticed mine when i came home and temps were about 88 degrees, so turned the a/c up and raised the light, temps now at 82 and plants look better, i also watered them cuz the top layer was bone dry, try cooling em down a bit, i also have a fan going as well. they look better and continue to grow. Hope this helps.


----------



## thebest (Sep 28, 2008)

foliar feed, move the plants furter away from the lights, try ventilation... anything that can get the temps down.


----------



## slowmo77 (Sep 28, 2008)

is it new growth or old?


----------



## KAMSAI (Sep 28, 2008)

sounds like light burn to me raise the lamps, plug in a fan


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 28, 2008)

I think slowmo is on to something ther.....mine all look like mini tacos when first developing...lol..not sure  but like the above said   pics speak a lot


Good Luck and KEEP M GREEN


----------



## ozman (Oct 14, 2008)

Well I went thru that on my bubbing plants I fell it was to much heat and or to close  to light.I had to double the distance from my light and it helped,they havent healed and prolly wont but they did unfold somewhat and new growth is ok,strange was that their was only 1 plant bothered by it the others didnt seem to mind ..... BUT MOVING the light farther away helped me out.Hope it helps you as well.

Peace,Love and Overgrow 
:watchplant:

ozman


----------



## ozman (Oct 14, 2008)

well I guess next time I will check the date out b4 I reply :hubba:


----------



## Mutt (Oct 14, 2008)

taco that early?!?!?!?! sure your not feeding them too much? shouldn't have to feed em for at least 2 weeks. and even then 1/4 strngth.


----------



## daf (Oct 14, 2008)

i think itis a nute problem


----------



## onthegrezinn (Oct 27, 2008)

pics


----------



## 303053 (Oct 29, 2008)

Same thing happened to me....just back off the lights a few inches


----------



## papabeach1 (Oct 29, 2008)

proper venting.. proper air circulation.. cfls/flours.  keep plants under the light as 2 to 3 inch away.. maybe 4 to 5 inch  not gonna hurt.. but if its HPS.. keep it 12 inch to 18 inch from the light..
proper nutes.. maybe your plants is young to have some nutes.. btw..  you did not flush your soils did ya..   oh well  get proper soil and replace..
hope that help..  show the pic might get you proper answers..  IMO  do all this.. might save your plants lives..


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 29, 2008)

*You are what you eat, are you feeding her tacos? No.... LOL! Jk, but yea. As everyine else answered, you should be fine. Maybe heat, but if not it could just be the new growth.*


----------



## leafminer (Oct 30, 2008)

KAMSAI said:
			
		

> sounds like light burn to me raise the lamps, plug in a fan



If this is a young plant I wouldn't worry too much. My sativas do this, esecially if I have the lamps too close. But this thread is useless without pics...


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 30, 2008)

*That's what this smiley is for lol:
ostpicsworthless:

But yea, I've noticed that with sativas too. It happens with some indicas as well. I think it has to do with water diplacement in the leaves.*


----------



## Trent45 (Oct 31, 2008)

Yeah, I'm pretty sure it's just due to having the lights a bit too close, or high temps. I have a youngin' and it gets the start of what you call "Taco Leaves" I just move the light back and bit and watch the temp.


----------



## Iron Lotus (Nov 4, 2008)

I have had taco leaves before.

...taco leaves.. hahahaha. So funny:laugh: 

Heres a pic of my new taco leaves... Im sure it was from
the heat, Gotta lower the plant or raise the light.
Turn the fan up


----------



## Iron Lotus (Nov 4, 2008)

Heres a close up of what I would call... A taco leaf.


Nothing serious to worry about, Just means a small
adjustment is needed....


----------

